# Mochi



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

I have a question about japanese food. I would like to serve mochi rice cakes with sweet red bean soup, but here in Italy it's absolutely impossible to find them (as many other japanese items). I read somewhere that it's possible to make them at home, so tried to google up the recipe. Well, it seems that in Japan making mochi cakes is a sort of ceremony, with all those people cooking and beating large amounts of rice in big mortars...something very hard to do at home. And NO clearly described recipes!
So, I was wondering whether someone here has a recipe suitable for small amounts, and if "mochi rice" can be substituted with a rice available in Western countries.

Thanks in advance!

Pongi


----------



## barista (Jul 22, 2002)

Ponggi, you may want to try using glutinous rice flour to make the dough. This is what we use for a dessert very similar to what you described here in Asia, more specifically amongst Chinese. You will get a very similar stickiness, since glutionous rice is vey sticky by nature. Do not use rice flour.

Hope that helps.

K C


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks barista!
I have just a question more: is "glutinous rice" a special type of rice, or some of the common varieties we buy in Western countries can be defined "glutinous"?
In example, in Italy we have a rice called "Originario" which has short round grains, very rich in starch and yet the best for soups, desserts, croquettes and so on (apparently, compared to the other italian rices it's also the most suitable for sushi). Do you think that such a rice could be used for mochi cakes?

Thanks again!

BTW...can I ask what's the meaning of your nickname? I'm curious about it because it looks like an Italian word (which means "Barman")

Pongi


----------



## barista (Jul 22, 2002)

Yes, glutinous rice is a special type of rice. It's a sticky rice with probably a higher starch content than that used for sushi. In fact, when this rice is cooked, it stays together as a lump. It has a much whiter appearance and is more "dusty" than normal long grain rice. If there are any supermarts selling some Asian products. I'm sure they'll stock this. In a pinch, they rice you use for making dessert rice puddings may be a susbstitute, I think.

With regards to my nick, it is in fact an italian word for the guy who pulls the expresso behind the counter. I've always dreamed about owning a cafe.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks again barista!
I'll look for that rice in our organic shops, which usually sell Asian products. I have also found out online that this type of rice is recommended for celiacs, so it's likely that some chemist's shops have it.

Pongi


----------



## barista (Jul 22, 2002)

Great! i hope you can find the flour and make the rice cakes/balls. I love them!

BTW, what are celiacs for?


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Hmm...it seems that I haven't been so clear

I meant people affected by celiac disease. They are intolerant to gluten and cannot eat wheat products, which must be substituted with other carbohydrate sources. As I've read, in spite of its name glutinous rice does not contain gluten (as any other rice product).

I'll try to make rice balls and let you know how they end up!

Pongi


----------



## barista (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh, thanks for clarifying for me. 

Good luck on getting the flour and in making the rice balls. Keep them to about 4cm in diameter, otherwise you have ahard time cooking through. The rice balls float when cooked, so it's easy to know when they're done. You may also want to dunk them into cold water immediately to stop the cooking and also to prevent the outer from getting too mushy.


----------



## zorro66 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi everyone!!!
Making mochi with rice flour or steaming the rice is very different.
Steaming n pounding is work but the flavor is so much more.
You have to first soak the sweet rice 24 hours in water
Rinse well {cold water
Then pound n pouund rice to a smooth paste
The mochi is then steamed for 45 min.
You can make sweet mochi
Spicey mochi
Veggi mochi
Its work but it is so satisfying!!!
After you get the basics down it is pretty easy
If ya have any questions feel free to ask!!!
We love preparing food

BE WELL!
rainer. susan. kim
[email protected]


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

You can use a mixer to knead the rice after it's cooked . Use the bread beaters.


----------



## zorro66 (Jun 21, 2007)

ISABELLA
Hi!
I was asked to reply to a question about MOCHI
What do you mean??
" you can use a mixer to knead the rice after its cooked "
THANKS!!!!
rainer. susan. kim


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

I cooked sweet rice (glutinous rice) a litle softer than usual, then put the hot rice in a standing mixer and use the bread hooks to knead the rice until it turns into a mass of mochi, then I shape it the way I wanted, usually round .


----------

